# Best Number to Call for ATT Loyalty Dept



## DirectMan (Jul 15, 2007)

My discount just rolled off this week so it is time for me to call to see if I can get a new rebate. I have been transferred to ATT billing from D* that I had last year. What is the best number for me to call to reach the ATT Loyalty department.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DirectMan said:


> My discount just rolled off this week so it is time for me to call to see if I can get a new rebate. I have been transferred to ATT billing from D* that I had last year. What is the best number for me to call to reach the ATT Loyalty department.


Doesn't seem to matter, you get nitwits on any number you call.

Rich


----------



## DirectMan (Jul 15, 2007)

Rich said:


> Doesn't seem to matter, you get nitwits on any number you call.
> 
> Rich


I called the main number and responded to the voice prompts with "cancel" and was transferred to Loyalty. Worked out fine 5 minutes on call $45 x 12 months I'm good for anther year.


----------



## horace clark (Nov 22, 2007)

DirectMan said:


> I called the main number and responded to the voice prompts with "cancel" and was transferred to Loyalty. Worked out fine 5 minutes on call $45 x 12 months I'm good for anther year.


Nicely done.


----------



## DirectMan (Jul 15, 2007)

horace clark said:


> Nicely done.


Perhaps I could have held out for a few more bucks other people have quoted $60 but the computer spits out the offer to the CSR based on the algorithm of your account profitability so difficult to buck the system. I also don't have the time to spend an hour on the phone or have to call back multiple times.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DirectMan said:


> I called the main number and responded to the voice prompts with "cancel" and was transferred to Loyalty. Worked out fine 5 minutes on call $45 x 12 months I'm good for anther year.


Wonderful, I'm jealous. Makes me want to make the call...almost.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> Wonderful, I'm jealous. Makes me want to make the call...almost.
> 
> Rich


I decided to make the call: I'm on hold while the damn thing processes my phone number...now I'm waiting for someone to answer...I can hear people talking but nobody is talking to me...hanging up and trying again...just put in my phone number...being connected to someone who can help you...ringing...Marko is on the line...needs my phone number again...looking up my account...groaning...asks for password...more groaning...asks for the address...tells me his "program" is not going well...now he's looking for credits...tells me I've been with ATT for 17 years, tell him I certainly haven't...now he asks me how I'm doing...oh, goody...now I'm on hold again...why do I torture myself like this?...he's back and his system is down...he's apologizing as I hang up...wait...he asks me if I can call back...nope. End of conversation. AT$T truly sucks.

Rich


----------



## DirectMan (Jul 15, 2007)

Rich said:


> I decided to make the call: I'm on hold while the damn thing processes my phone number...now I'm waiting for someone to answer...I can hear people talking but nobody is talking to me...hanging up and trying again...just put in my phone number...being connected to someone who can help you...ringing...Marko is on the line...needs my phone number again...looking up my account...groaning...asks for password...more groaning...asks for the address...tells me his "program" is not going well...now he's looking for credits...tells me I've been with ATT for 17 years, tell him I certainly haven't...now he asks me how I'm doing...oh, goody...now I'm on hold again...why do I torture myself like this?...he's back and his system is down...he's apologizing as I hang up...wait...he asks me if I can call back...nope. End of conversation. AT$T truly sucks.
> 
> Rich


Sounds like you are talking to front line CSR not Loyalty. You need to talk to the voice recognition system and mention "CANCEL" which will transfer you to Loyalty.


----------



## HGuardian (Aug 10, 2010)

Best to call on a weekday between 9-5.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

DIRECTV AT&T Loyalty # 1 (866) 595-1331 you can thank me later.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rob37 said:


> DIRECTV AT&T Loyalty # 1 (866) 595-1331 you can thank me later.


Well, let's see what that number does for me. Right off the bat I'm told to wait three minutes. Okay, I get that, it's Monday and they are busy...coming up on 3 minutes...not bad, little over 3 minutes...CSR won't stop talking...now I'm telling her my woes...now we are talking about dogs...stopped that and made her concentrate on credits...nothing. Waste of time, as usual.

Rich


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

Rich said:


> Well, let's see what that number does for me. Right off the bat I'm told to wait three minutes. Okay, I get that, it's Monday and they are busy...coming up on 3 minutes...not bad, little over 3 minutes...CSR won't stop talking...now I'm telling her my woes...now we are talking about dogs...stopped that and made her concentrate on credits...nothing. Waste of time, as usual.
> 
> Rich


Should've kept talking about dogs. Doesn't hurt to be friendly when you're asking for credits, or anything else for that matter.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bmetelsky said:


> Should've kept talking about dogs. Doesn't hurt to be friendly when you're asking for credits, or anything else for that matter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Had a rather long conversation with her, I like talking about dogs. Had to keep steering her back to the reason for the call.

Rich


----------



## spiketoo (Sep 24, 2007)

Seems to be part of their script now to make small talk. Rep started out talking about weather (which I normally start to schmooze!) then went all nerd on me and I think gave me the entire lineage of every Star Wars character. I felt woozy afterwards. 

Call was just trying to follow-up on previous call - that deserves its own thread at some point.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

spiketoo said:


> Seems to be part of their script now to make small talk. Rep started out talking about weather (which I normally start to schmooze!) then went all nerd on me and I think gave me the entire lineage of every Star Wars character. I felt woozy afterwards.
> 
> Call was just trying to follow-up on previous call - that deserves its own thread at some point.


Happened to you, too? She seemed to be willing to BS with me as long as I was willing to stay on the line. I did pickup a good suggestion about cooking the turkey this week from her. She had read that placing a green apple and an onion inside the turkey would help with dryness. Also suggested liberally spreading cooking oil all over the turkey. I had read earlier in the day an article about liberally spreading mayonnaise over the turkey, that kinda nauseated me. Cooking oil seems more attractive. Never know what you're gonna pick up on one of these conversations. At least I got something out of the call.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Rich said:


> Happened to you, too? She seemed to be willing to BS with me as long as I was willing to stay on the line. I did pickup a good suggestion about cooking the turkey this week from her. She had read that placing a green apple and an onion inside the turkey would *help with dryness.* Also suggested liberally spreading cooking oil all over the turkey. I had read earlier in the day an article about liberally spreading mayonnaise over the turkey, that kinda nauseated me. Cooking oil seems more attractive. Never know what you're gonna pick up on one of these conversations. At least I got something out of the call.
> 
> Rich


You want a moist turkey? There's no solution better than the brine treatment.

Only moist turkeys w/o brining would be the deep-fried ones, and that comes with its own sets of problems (and fire hazards).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> You want a moist turkey? There's no solution better than the brine treatment.
> 
> Only moist turkeys w/o brining would be the deep-fried ones, and that comes with its own sets of problems (and fire hazards).


Do tell us about that, I'm tired of dry turkey. I have no idea how to use brine. I bought a ham this year, just in case the turkey is dry.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Rich said:


> Do tell us about that, I'm tired of dry turkey. I have no idea how to use brine. I bought a ham this year, just in case the turkey is dry.
> 
> Rich


All I know is that it's been done for our turkeys for quite a number of years (by a "foodie" family member).

I'm not up on all the details (I'm sure they can be researched) but my understanding is that you would want to be in the 11 to 14# range for the bird to start with.

Then it involves a five gallon bucket, thawed bird, water, salt and seasonings. Usually left to soak overnight in a refrigerated place like a large fridge (or a cold Northern garage or front stoop).

Then it's gotta be drained and patted-dry before roasting.

I can tell you that those drippings will make some of the best gravy (and there will be plenty of drippings, both in the roasting pan and on the cutting board).

Short of that there are "injection" kits available, which I think are even used on the deep-fried type.

But to get this back to topic, (and for me to be a smart a**) maybe one of those DirecTV reps could help someone out with more info...

Edit to add: Our birds have also always been traditionally stuffed as far back as I can remember.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Butterball has a Turkey Hotline. People call DIRECTV for other reasons. *THEY* need to stay on topic!


----------



## DirectMan (Jul 15, 2007)

Rich said:


> Well, let's see what that number does for me. Right off the bat I'm told to wait three minutes. Okay, I get that, it's Monday and they are busy...coming up on 3 minutes...not bad, little over 3 minutes...CSR won't stop talking...now I'm telling her my woes...now we are talking about dogs...stopped that and made her concentrate on credits...nothing. Waste of time, as usual.
> 
> Rich


Are you sure she was in the Loyalty Department - I always ask the CSR that question early on in the call.


----------



## SuperTech2131 (Aug 4, 2019)

After act # cancel, services, moving. Gets you there pretty quick. 

Sent from my SM-G977U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> Butterball has a Turkey Hotline. People call DIRECTV for other reasons. *THEY* need to stay on topic!


I've used that hotline a couple times. Followed the instructions religiously and still ended up with a dry turkey. Thought it was my wife screwing up the turkeys but for the last couple years I've watched carefully and we are cooking them as directed. Nothing seems to help.

Yeah, "they" should stay on topic when we call. This is something new, they never chatted as they do now. Must be a plan of some sort. Baffle the callers with BS, that seems to be strategy.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DirectMan said:


> Are you sure she was in the Loyalty Department - I always ask the CSR that question early on in the call.


I always ask first. Doesn't seem to matter. This is not the Retention Department that we were used to.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SuperTech2131 said:


> After act # cancel, services, moving. Gets you there pretty quick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G977U using Tapatalk


Don't want to use that strategy. Used it for years and it does not work now. Last thing I need in the middle of the NFL season is for one of those nitwits to actually cancel my account.

Rich


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Rich said:


> I've used that hotline a couple times. Followed the instructions religiously and still ended up with a dry turkey. Thought it was my wife screwing up the turkeys but for the last couple years I've watched carefully and we are cooking them as directed. Nothing seems to help.
> 
> Yeah, "they" should stay on topic when we call. This is something new, they never chatted as they do now. Must be a plan of some sort. Baffle the callers with BS, that seems to be strategy.
> 
> Rich


Off topic, but the best advice I can give you is to follow Gordon Ramsay's technique. You make a lemon and herb infused butter, rub it all over the skin, and then carefully separate the skin from the breast meat using your fingers. Proceed to rub the butter all over the meat, leaving a layer of butter between the breast and the skin. You crank up the temp for a short time to get a bit of crispiness, then lower the temperature and layer bacon over the breast.

I guarantee you that your turkey won't be dry tomorrow. After having followed this technique for a few years, we won't ever do it another way.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bills976 said:


> Off topic, but the best advice I can give you is to follow Gordon Ramsay's technique. You make a lemon and herb infused butter, rub it all over the skin, and then carefully separate the skin from the breast meat using your fingers. Proceed to rub the butter all over the meat, leaving a layer of butter between the breast and the skin. You crank up the temp for a short time to get a bit of crispiness, then lower the temperature and layer bacon over the breast.
> 
> I guarantee you that your turkey won't be dry tomorrow. After having followed this technique for a few years, we won't ever do it another way.


Too late to try it but Xmas is right around the corner. I'll try it then. Thanks.

Rich


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Rich said:


> Too late to try it but Xmas is right around the corner. I'll try it then. Thanks.
> 
> Rich


We cover ours with bacon. Yes, bacon. Never had a dry bird.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> We cover ours with bacon. Yes, bacon. Never had a dry bird.


My wife made the turkey in a crock-pot. Finally, an edible bird! That bacon idea, I gotta try that. Thanks.

Rich


----------

